# '01 Pathfinder SE install advice anyone??



## pathy2k1 (May 8, 2005)

I just picked up this truck, now I'm planning the audio install. I'm studying up on how the Bose systems are set up in these trucks, but still not too clear. I need to get the factory amp out, and I think it is in the driver's side rear quarter panel. I've got everything I need, I just want to know where and how to go in to remove the factory gear. Are the door panels tricky to pop off? Any tips would be great! Thanks.


----------



## jarhead1 (May 18, 2005)

hello, i hope this gets to you in time , first of all i will let you know that i went tru 3 cd players before i quit, the cd is made by clarion and radio is bose, i got lucky and installed the kenwood dpx-mp4070 and man does the bose system kick ass now, granted i just had a basic install done, so i dont have the steering wheel controls- but are they really neccesary? heck you gotta see this radio and you don;t need any adapters !!


pathy2k1 said:


> I just picked up this truck, now I'm planning the audio install. I'm studying up on how the Bose systems are set up in these trucks, but still not too clear. I need to get the factory amp out, and I think it is in the driver's side rear quarter panel. I've got everything I need, I just want to know where and how to go in to remove the factory gear. Are the door panels tricky to pop off? Any tips would be great! Thanks.


----------

